# Wilson D7 & Wilson Staff



## Bdill93 (May 13, 2021)

In the summer of 2020 after taking up golf and having a few lessons it was pointed out to me that my clubs were too short and as I have very long legs, I might benefit from a set of custom fit clubs. So me being me - I went for it, enjoyed the fitting experience and was excited to get my new clubs in the bag - I opted for the Wilson Staff D7 iron, mainly due to them being good value if im honest! £450 for 5-SW (annoyingly I still wish I went 5- gap wedge but thats not important here.)

It took all of 3 months for one of the "Power holes" which are a strange pocket thing designed into the D7 (picture below for ref) to basically plug itself in to the clubhead itself. While this didnt effect performance, you dont spend £450 to have a tuft of grass sticking out of the top of your 7 iron after every strike. I reported this to the pro shop at my club where I purchased them - not happy with the fact my almost brand new clubs clearly had a fault - they contacted Wilson and they replaced my 7 iron free of charge - happy days!

Fast forward 4 more months, my 7 iron (the second one!) and 9 iron have now done the same thing! Yet again reported to my pro, but this time Im really not happy. Its clearly a fault in the design of the D7 iron and while I like the performance of them, I'd rather have a set without the stupid power holes that seem liable to bust! Now the pro knows I play golf every day and the irons have had hefty use since being owned, he also knows im not the type throwing clubs around or doing anything that purposely force an issue with the clubs.

Heres where my pro pulled a blinder, they contacted Wilson Staff, explained the situation and my thoughts on the irons - outcome - yesterday I recieved a brand new set of Wilson Staff D9 irons. Fully fit to my spec's again and all shiney and new - kudos to Wilson staff, I cant fault that customer service!

Lesson learned here - always buy from your club if you can, because they really do take care of you best & credit to Wilson Staff for doing everything at their end - with service like this ill be a Wilson customer again for sure!


----------



## casuk (May 13, 2021)

thats superb I had a similar experience with cobra and they dealt with it with no issues, i use the d7 forged 4-G absolutely love them i came from the c200 all had the power holes but none have came off just hope I dont have that issue, result, mate do you still have the d7s too


----------



## Bdill93 (May 13, 2021)

casuk said:



			thats superb I had a similar experience with cobra and they dealt with it with no issues, i use the d7 forged 4-G absolutely love them i came from the c200 all had the power holes but none have came off just hope I dont have that issue, result, mate do you still have the d7s too
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I do still have them! Waiting to hear what to do with them - if I can keep them ill flog them for whatever I can get


----------



## casuk (May 13, 2021)

Aye ebay, limited edition d7 with removable power holes 🤣


----------



## Bdill93 (May 14, 2021)

casuk said:



			Aye ebay, limited edition d7 with removable power holes 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You read my mind


----------



## Grizzly (May 23, 2021)

How does one remove a hole, which is by its very nature not there in the first place?


----------



## casuk (Jun 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			At the moment I do still have them! Waiting to hear what to do with them - if I can keep them ill flog them for whatever I can get 

Click to expand...

How did you get on with Wilson did you get to keep both sets?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

casuk said:



			How did you get on with Wilson did you get to keep both sets?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the D7's had to go back! 

Loving the D9's though, really nice clubs - playing better golf than I ever got out of the D7's


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

@Chambers2289


----------



## Chambers2289 (Jun 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



@Chambers2289

Click to expand...

Thanks my man, the retailer has got back to me and I’m waiting for a response from Wilson, I’ll see what they say and hope for a similar outcome, particularly as the issue seems to be almost identical.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

Chambers2289 said:



			Thanks my man, the retailer has got back to me and I’m waiting for a response from Wilson, I’ll see what they say and hope for a similar outcome, particularly as the issue seems to be almost identical.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly idential to me! 

If they can provide that service for me, then they can for you too! Let me know how you get on!


----------

